# 10/01/12- 60 flathead, Seneca lake



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

This deserves its own thread. Well my friend walleyefreak is having some trouble posting pics of his fish, so I figured I would post it for him, because the pics are on my phone. I will let walleyefreak tell you guys the story, but I will let you know that the fish weighed 60 lbs, 50 inches long and 31 and 1/4 inch girth. It was definitely a trophy class fish and it WAS release safely I'm glad to say.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I also have the footage of the fight, the aftermath, and the the lure, and yes i said lure lol. If someone could help me figure out how to post a video here via ohubcampfire app, without having to host it on youtube or something like that...


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

That's unreal. Congrats, that is a one in a lifetime catch!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy cow!!! Thats an incredible catch!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome fish man!! what was the exact weight? I love fall flatties from clear lakes, they often get that yellow hue on them! Thanks for the release....

Salmonid


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

What a monster......


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That is awesome! I grew up by both Seneca and Salt Fork and caught flatties in the 40s but never that big. Big congratz to you!!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Definetly the fish of a lifetime. I've been fishing seneca since I was 4yrs old and have heard stories and seen fish like this in pictures in baitshops but never landed one. Many times I've had my line broken and even broke a few rods on giant fish that I never saw break the surface. The story starts by us trolling for saugeyes and coming up empty handed all day until 530 when we were about to give up on trolling and go try for some crappies in the brush when bang my medium action rod with only 8lb line doubled over. I first thought snag but then I felt a TUG TUG then the sounds of my drag screaming out. I was luck enough to get his head turned before he took all my line. Then he was coming straight for the boat. He got to within 10ft of the boat and stopped and just layed on the bottom like a log for what seemed like 5 minutes. We are now 15 minutes into the fight and the fish decides he's not done yet and rips off 50yds of line in a split second. 25 minutes into the fight and he dead under the boat and belly on the bottom. I managed to get his head up and head up and gained a few feet of line when we saw bubbles come up and said we almost got him.. now 30 minutes in and we get our first look at him and OH MY GOD was all of our reactions. Morrison inc says there is no way in hell he's fitting in this net and my other buddy says give me that damn net its going in that net if its the life of me. 5 minutes later the fish surfaced and was in the net and laying in the bottom of the boat and we all yelled like little kids. What a monster fish I just caught. Drove the fish to shore to get some more pics, weigh and revive him in front of my cabin. Gave him a big sloppy kiss on his big flat head and off he swam. Needless to say we drank a lot off beer later that night and relived the batlled of the century on 8lb line. It has to be a record for 8lb line. Any help in finding out would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations! That is a beautiful catch and a *fish of a lifetime* for sure. Thanks for sharing the story and the picture.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Great story!!!! Great fish!!!!!!!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice fish.
What lure did he hit? A crankbait?


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

It hit a 3" gold and silver excalibur mimic minnow. 10ft diver. We were trolling for saugeyes


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Fish!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

now there's a great story to tell your grand kids,you and your buddies did a great job!!!!!stand tall and be proud and have a few more beers and thanks shareing the pics.and the story.just a thought send this story to the line,rod and reel manufactures,nothing to lose.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great job!! congrats!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awsome Fish!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to see the video!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

What a pleasant surprise and congrats on getting that whopper with 8lb test.
Awesome!!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I have sent pics to berkley and diawa rods to inform them of their great products. Not hoping for anything out of it but if there is its just an added bonus. Also have sent pics to Ohio outdoor news and fish and field report along with other magazines with the story behind the monster. The best part was the release of the fish and to watch him casually swim off healthy as can be to live out his life for many more years. Best fishing trip with my 2 best fishing buddies to be a big help and witness to this possible record on 8lb line.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome fish!!!!! Congrats, have you checked if it was close to a pound test record?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome fish! Bet that was pretty cool seeing that come up when thinking you had a monster Saugeye. True catch of a lifetime for sure!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Incredible fish and a story well told! Congrats to you.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great catch,great story,great picture.I would check this link out and at least submit it.You may have a new record on 8 lb test for fresh water at least.
Thanks for sharing the adventure with us all.Great Job!


www.freshwater-fishing.org/pdf/catch-n-release-application


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I was more than happy to tell my story and share my pic. The video is in the works right now. Thanks to everyone for the info and congrats. Hope to findout. If it is a record


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought mimic minnows were plastic bodied with a jig head... Thats not what you were using. It was a crank.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow.... That is amazing. 

That fish would of given you one heck of a fight had you been well equipped for it. Outstanding you landed him on light tackle, way to go!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

It was a crank. And the video should be on the thread tonight or tomorrow for you all to see


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Heres the vids.... watch from top to bottom.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!! Nice fish! And what a fight! That had to be antisipating for sure.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

The videos didn't quite turn out as well as I thought. Would've like to seen the fish go in the net and come aboard but it it still freakin awesome of morrison inc to post theses for me. Biggest fish that's ever been on his boat and couldn't be happier to have my 2 best fishing buddies experience that with me. Needless to say we are heading back to seneca this weekend to troll for saugeyes again. Who knows maybe another great fish story for the ages


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

WalleyeFreak....Sorry to say you missed the record by 6 lbs. The record is an even 66 lls caught 5-3-2010 in Lake Hartwell, Georgia. I'm a member of the IGFA, they are the official keeper of line class and all tackle records. You have to be a member to get the book or have access to the records on line....Hellofa fish though !!!! Congratulations....Pete


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I am talking about a state record on 8lb line in ohio.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The 8 lb. line class for Ohio is vacant so you can apply. Go to igfa.org and get the contact info you need. Have a whole bunch of hoops ready because you are going to have to jump through a bunch of them. They make sure every thing is on the up and up so it is time consuming. One of the biggest things is was it weighed on a CERTIFIED scale ? Good luck....Pete


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

It was weighed on a 50 dollar, digital berkley hand scale, its all in the videos. I believe it says that it only weighs up to 50lbs, but the window was obviously displaying higher numbers... Who know how accurate it was after its ratings were exceeded.. Thats why i did the length and girth measurements. Maybe the fish was bigger than 60... It sure as hell felt like 75, i tell ya that much!!! It was a Record fish in my book any day.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Fish of a lifetime for sure


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

That weight is pretty close Id say I got one that was 46.5'' and it weighed 56.5 # and that was weighed on a certified scale I got it on 10 # line fishing with a nite crawler pic in in my avatar but that is a good fish congrats to you and a great thing to do releasing the monster


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Amazing fish guys! There will be some diehard/blowhards that will find something to complain about, but no reason to. you caught a fish most of us only dream of. 

truly a special fish and good going on the release!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Well morrison inc. And I are headed to seneca again to try and replay last Saturday although its a bit nicer weather this weekend. Saugeyes should be biting this time around. Who knows maybe an even bigger flattie. Good fishing to all


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to say that morrison inc and I each caught our limits of saugeyes Saturday and Sunday. Saturday night while setting up to catfish morrison inc threw out a jerkbait and bang BANG 16 inch saugeye on the first cast. We then spent the next few hrs catching them on a 2 jerk and pause retrieve and were tearing them up on steep shale walls and points. 24 total saugeyes along with 15 or so throwbacks. 15 inch size limit there now. 1 24 inch striper and a bunch of giant white bass. All in all a great weekend.


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

great catch! awesome videos!


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Great fish. Very cool.


----------

